# Onkyo 805 or equivalent Denon?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have scraped up enough cash to afford the Onkyo 805 and am wondering if thats the way to go or should I look at a Denon in the same price range? I'm liking the fact that the Onkyo used the newest BerrBrown DACs and has HDMI 1.3 plus is built very well internally weighing in at 51lbs. where comparable Denons are at about 40lbs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't owned any Onkyo products in a number of years, but I believe I'd probably choose the 805 over any of the Denon's at this point. They seem to have more and better features. I wish I had the cash to experiment with one myself.


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

Tony,

I have the 705 and it's loaded......Get the 805. Onkyo seems to have the best bang for the $$.

Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now I just have to find the best deal on the 805. 
Here in Canada the lowest price I have found is just over $1100. Shipping from the US is starting to become a pain as most if not all sellers will not ship directly to Canada.
eBay is starting to look like my best option as I see them for around $850.
And because the Canadian dollar is slightly stronger than the US greenback its a good time to buy.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Ebay is a great option for you. I have seen them for 799.00. Let us know when you get it and how you like it.


----------

